# Beetle Years To Avoid



## bo6string (Dec 28, 2016)

Hi All, 

I hope this post is acceptable. I've also duplicated it in the "New Beetle" board because it technically pertains to both groups. 

My daughter is turning 16 soon and wants a Beetle for her first car. I have researched safety and that's not a concern of mine since any of the manufacture years I am considering all are deemed safe. I am wondering if anybody has any specific manufacture years you would recommend we avoid since we will be buying used. I'm concerned primarily with reliability and electrical issues. I drive a 16 GTI and I tried to get her to jump for a Golf or a Jetta, but she has her heart set on a Beetle. 

At this point I am leaning towards a 2013, but I am not sure if it is quite in my budget. I read the 2012's have some window issues and I am not sure if that's enough to worry about. 

Thoughts? Thanks.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Look at the build date, which you can find on the left side door frame. I think the early manufacture 2012s are an issue. I have a 2012 and a 2014 and both are great. I would have liked to have gotten a 2013 Fender, but it was not to be. If buying used, get the Carfax and take the car to a mechanic you trust for a pre-purchase inspection. Try everything on the car. EVERYTHING. Make sure it works, and if not get a lower price or have the seller fix it.


----------



## bo6string (Dec 28, 2016)

Thanks, @Rotkaefer. Yes, we will be buying used. I wouldn't be too concerned if I was buying a brand new car. Unfortunately, I don't have the budget for that and nor do I think a 16 year old new driver should be driving a brand new car of their own. 

I appreciate the tips on the 2012. That year is in our budget. My only concern with the 12's was with the windows for I've read many issues with the driver's side motors. I'm also researching the 2010 model. It's a different car altogether, but it's a possibility. 

Thanks for the response. It's greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

bo6string said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope this post is acceptable. I've also duplicated it in the "New Beetle" board because it technically pertains to both groups.
> 
> ...


We got our daughter a 2010 New Beetle. It drives completely different than the 2012+, and is still a great car, and she loves it.


----------



## E36BMW (Nov 11, 1999)

My wife has a 2013 convertible we bought new. Zero problems.


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

2012


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Rotkaefer said:


> Look at the build date, which you can find on the left side door frame. I think the early manufacture 2012s are an issue. I have a 2012 and a 2014 and both are great. I would have liked to have gotten a 2013 Fender, but it was not to be. If buying used, get the Carfax and take the car to a mechanic you trust for a pre-purchase inspection. Try everything on the car. EVERYTHING. Make sure it works, and if not get a lower price or have the seller fix it.













Really move my March 2012 Black Beetle. The early (2011 mfg.) 2012 Beetles had some issues.


----------



## bo6string (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey All, 

Thanks for all the comments. We wound up purchasing a 2013 Fender edition with only 26k miles. It had a clean Carfax and I had my mechanic look it over. Here's hoping for years and years of safety, reliability and fun.


----------

